# The Dark Side continues...



## bearswede (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's two more shadowy pieces...


 We don't see enuff seal bottles on the forum...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 18, 2005)

Closer look at the seal...


----------



## bearswede (Dec 18, 2005)

Da BEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Dec 18, 2005)

Let the sun shine thru!!!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 19, 2005)

Bearswede...

 Great looking bottles Ron,  you dug these? What is the "Bear" bottle?

 Wayne[:-]


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2005)

Naw, Wayne...

 I'm too old to go diggin' anymore... I do remember all those good times tho... with the mosquitoes, the snakes, the black flies, the rusty metal (tetanus), the broken glass, the broken Townsend's and, of course, the poison ivy... Ever had to show your female doc your privates raging with full-blown PI?

 The BEAR: It's a figural, possibly Russian, that probably held a liquor called kummel, made from caroway seeds...

 The last one I had was buried with my black Lab, named Bear, who died last summer at the ripe old age of 15... My wife had bought that one for me at the Albany bottle show a couple of years ago... Good ol' Bear has a host of grave goods, including ancient Roman coins and Inuit bear effigies...

 We can't help ourselves...We're archeologists, after all!!!

 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

Man Ron, You need to stop. my wife saw that pic with the light shining through the bear and I thought I was going to have to tye her up.[sm=lol.gif] Booze made from caroway seed,and I thought rye tasted bad.[:'(] That stuff really sounds bad[&:] Your never to old to dig. Have the chillens or grandchillens break the ground and you grt in and pull out the bottles.[] Understand about bear. Been a dog guy all my life. I think I'm on my last one. Getting to old to handle the loss.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2005)

> Getting to old to handle the loss.


 

 What's that you say about NEVER too old?????

 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

Ypo got me Ron.[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

Here one Ron. Not exactly blackglass but nice. A Fratelli Branca, Milano, paste mold tooled top, late 1870s. I have dug several of these.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

But I do have this blackglass beer bottle.[] Iron pontiled, tooled top, Turned in a wooden mold. The pic really doesn't show the beauty and crudeness of this bottle.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2005)

Is there any residue at the base of that one, Warren???


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

Some gray ferrous iron but not much. I haven't tumbled it yet because I'm affraid that what little there is will probably be polished off Along with the small traces of woodgrain pattern on it.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure some of the tumblers on the forum have solutions for protecting IP bottles... Check out the cleaning and repair forum...

 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Ron, I thought about using finger nail polish since I have used it with sucess in the past but I'm still a little shackey about this one.[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice bear bottle Bear!  You just gotta love Black Amethyst! I have dug 1 black amethyst bottle in my career. Just a plain Jane utility but it is one of my favorites due to the color. I had it stuck up in the closet with all the other plain Janes for almost a year. It came out of the ground so sick it just looked like another plain, amber, utility. Just happened to hold it to the bedroom light one night and caught a hint of purple. It went in the tumbler that night! []   Kelley


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Cap...

 I don't think you have to polish your nails before you put any bottles in the tumbler...
 Of course, I am no expert at bottle tumbling or nail polishing, but it seems to me that all you have to do is put the bottle into the stopples... put it in the tube, put the tops on, place it on the rollers and be done with it!  Why you have to polish your fingernails is beyond me[:-]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Everyone around here either polishes their nails or has them done before tumbling[8|] I mean tumbling can be ruff on the nails.[]


 By the did you notice the green grass in the beer bottle pic.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 20, 2005)

I saw that.. yep, green grass in the background at Christmas time soooo, let me see...

 Can you sled on it? Can you have "Grassball" fights?

 Can you build frosty the "Grassman" ?  Walking in a winter "Grassland"   

 "in the meadow we can build a "grassman" and pretend that he is Parson Brown... He'll say are you married? We'll say No man until the other kiddies "MOW" him down...

 "I'm dreaming of a "Green" Christmas... just like the ones I used to know...
 where the tree tops glisten and children listen to hear sleighbells in the "GRASS"...

 It just doesn't have the same ring to it!!!

 But, Merry Christmas to you all!! 

 (Warren, Santa must be bringing you some "Weed & feed" for all the crabgrass in that photo!) []  Merry Christmas, Warren  have a great "Bottle Diggin" New Year..

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Nope, but I could run around naked in it,[8D] but I don't look good naked anymore.[&o]


 OOH, you hit a nerve. Cindy said tell you she spends alot of time working on that lawn.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] She says, tell you to calm down, shes just jokin.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Warren...

 I must have been looking at the "tiny spot" of the lawn that you maintain!!! 

 Of course I know that she cares for the rest of the lawn that is "Green" ! 
 I take it that You must also take care of the dead trees I saw in the background?

 You don't take care of the pool, do you?

 Frosty the "grassman" was a jolly,  happy soul...
 with a corncob pipe and a button nose and two eyes made out of sod...

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Wayne, That tree is a sweetgum and if it wasen't for it losing its leaves, we wouldn't even know it was winter.[] Nooooobody ever got frost bite from grass or has to get it off their wind shield to drive, or shovel it off their driveway or has it come at an inconvenient time or chip it off their steps and the horse loves it.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Ron

 Here's a little black glass miniature from my collection. Probably a perfume or smelling salt. Only 1 1/4 by 1 1/2 in. tall so dark purple that sun concentrated from a magnifying glass barely comes thru the neck. Probably made in Europe, bottom ground and polished. Not sure how old it is but it is neat in any case.

 Cliff


----------



## bearswede (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Cliff...

 You got any more angles on that beauty... Could it be one of them black glass frenh inks?

 Ron


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 21, 2005)

Here's an  interesting stopper that happens to fit but not sure if it was the original as it doesn't go down in completely. But it is just as black (Purple) as the bottle, cannot see thru it when held up to the sun. Edges ground and polished. looks almost like seated liberty figure embossed. It is 5/8 in. square.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 21, 2005)

Doubt that it would be an ink as it is sort of flat about 5/8 in thick and has a very small square base. The hole in the neck is also tiny.


 Cliff


----------



## Miles (Dec 23, 2005)

That looks like maybe a perfume bottle?


----------



## pupman (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi Ron,You have attracted pupman,not with bottles,however beautiful but with the stunning picture of "Bear".What a beautiful dog!As you can see by my name,pupman,my wife and I dearly love dogs.We have a Teddy(Belgian sheepdog) and a  Bear too and he is the most delightful little(110 lb)bernese mountain dog/lab mix that you would ever want to see! He's a rescue dog being abandoned with his mother and brothers and sisters in Brooklyn  and so smart and loyal,he constantly looks to see where I am to keep tabs on me,so to speak.He's the kind of dog that,if you hurt yourself badly in the woods and couldn't walk that he would lay down beside you and protect you with his life! Your beautiful dog,Bear inthe picture impresses me as the same kind of loyal companion,after all ,look whats buried with him! I love bottles but if you said to me I will give you all the bottles you need for your dogs that person could keep his bottles! Or a million dollars for that matter!It takes  a real"dogperson " like you  to understand what I mean.My condolences on your beautiful bear I see that he was a wonderful companion,Kev(pup)


----------



## bearswede (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, Kev...

 My wife and I do, indeed, feel blessed that Bear allowed us to become his family... With its countless rewards, and limitless challenges...

 We do miss him and he can't be replaced... But, altho my wife swore this was going to be our last dog, I knew if I just kept mum and patiently waited, she'd come around... So, we have put a deposit on a Lab pup to be born this spring... Will keep you posted...

 How about some pics of your brood?

 Ron


----------



## pupman (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi Ron. So glad you are getting another member of the family soon! You will never forget "bear" but the love that you give your new family member will make his loss a little easier to take.I felt the same way when my Belgian Tervuren died at 12 years old.Then Teddy came and the world got a bit brighter-and more hectic! Here's a picture of Teddy first as I have only been able to add one picture per post...


----------



## pupman (Dec 23, 2005)

And here is "The Bear" in his natural habitat! Note that these two boys have no toys to play with and sleep on only hard ,cold floors!-NOT!!! I guess you can see how we feel about the boys and thank you for letting me share the pictures with you! Best Regards and Merry Christmas! Kev P.S. Nice bottles too!


----------



## bearswede (Dec 24, 2005)

Great lookin' dogs, pup...

 And those lyon's ain't too shabby, either...



 Ron


----------



## pupman (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks Ron, Hoping you and your family have a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year,Best Regards,Kev


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Ron, This is not a really old bottle, 1929, but it is black glass. I don't mean very dark amber or olive but black. You can't see through it at all. In the pis I held it in front of a 60 watt bulb. Its a Mission Dry Sparkling Orange drink bottle. Must have been some good stuff, dug a begillion of them.

 Oh yeah, begillion is a southern scientific word. It means a whole bunch.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2006)

And this here is Purdy. She was born on my dads birthday, Valentines Day, she is 12 years old, spoiled rotten and my baby. She is Blue Heeler and Black Lab. Good combination, very inteligent.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 8, 2006)

That's a DARK one, Warren... Nice dog, too... What's a blue heeler?


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2006)

A Blue Heeler is a heard dog. They are very intelligent and very loveable. They are also loyal and protective of there master. You don't have to teach them to hurd it is natural to them and they will heard anything including barn yard fowl.[]

 Boy could I tell you some stories about her.[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 8, 2006)

Yep 
 Blue healers are the best stock dog going !
 They have quite a few here in Tennessee on farms to herd stock animals. Smart dogs for sure .


----------



## bearswede (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Guys...

 The wife wants to know if Blue Heelers are related to Aussie sheep dawgs....


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Bear, Its not really known for sure what breeds make up the heeler. It is an Austrailian breed. Ive always figured Border Collie and Wirehair Terrier are in there some where.[]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's a dark one that won't be with me much longer... In about 20 min. it'll belong to some lucky ebay bidder...

 Here she is: E. Roome Troy New York snuff bottle

 Ron


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Ron...

 I've been watchin that one... it's a beauty for sure... I'm kinda leaning towards snuffs. I found a nice one up in Wiscasset, Maine last year. It cleaned up pretty good. [] Look forward to seeing you at the New England Bottle Show in April...

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 10, 2006)

Never dug an embossed snuff. Mostly amber, one olive and a honeyamber. They brought fair money.

 My dad showed me how to tell how strong the snuff was by the markings on the bottom of some of the bottles.


----------

